# I've been match too!!!



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello all!! 

Just thought I'd share my news with you all. 

The past couple of days have been quite tough for me and DH. At the end of last week my ES nurse had a potential 2 recipients lined up, both very interested!! On Tuesday the first one pulled out. Gutted! I had this overwhelming feeling that I would never carry a child.  

Also on Tuesday the ES nurse was also leaving the clinic, which meant everything being passed over to someone else who I've never met. Anyway the old   turned up yesterday so I called the clinic to let them know as they wanted to try and get me started on this cycle?!?!  There was still no confirmed news on the 2nd recipient, and the nurse I spoke to said she would hopefully have some news for me today, one way or another!!! 

Well Today has come along, and David and I are on cloud 9! The recipient has decided to go ahead, and the clinic want me to start D/R on day 21, which will be the 9th January!!  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!  We are just so happy to be able to do this for all involved. I feel privileged that she accepted us.

I am sorry if I've rambled on, just feel like our luck is on the turn.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! 

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Brilliant news hun. Roll on 2007 eh!!!

WOOHOO!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Rhonda

OOOH

Roll on 2007!!

Its gonna be a fantastic year for  i can feel it in me water!

      ​
Love Emxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

thats wicked news hun, i cant believe how many of us are starting in the new year  

roll on 2007, its gonna be OUR year xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

great news Rhonda what a fantastic start to the new year for both you and the other lady you both must be so happy and I'm sure your gonna have the best Christmas you've had for ages this year   Allyson x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Brilliant news Rhonda am so happy for you. 

Good luck hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi rhonda thats great news

Good luck and hope 2007 brings u a BFP

Kate xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Great news Rhonda   you must feel sooo excited! Fab Christmas news for you and recipient!

There are so many of us starting trt in the new year 2007 is definately going to be a lucky one!!!

Love, luck and   to all

Maria xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Well done you! 

Woo hoo!


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi hun how long did it take to match you up polly  
great news for you xxxxxxxx


----------

